# Owl Hooter Tutorial



## BrentWin (Jan 16, 2014)

It will be turkey season before you know it, so I thought that I would post a link to a tutorial that I made for another sight last year. It's a fun little project and something different.

http://thogamecallsforums.com/index.php/topic,17448.0.html

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 16, 2014)

Cool Brent. I read it again. Thanks for sharing.

Ray


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice Job...Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 18, 2014)

goslin99 said:


> THO has been out out of stock for weeks. Any suggestion where else to get some?


 
Try allpredatorcalls.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 18, 2014)

Must resist hooter jokes...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 20, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Must resist hooter jokes...


 
I'd like to announce a cooperative promotional agreement between Crow's Fork Game Calls and a major US restaurant chain.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/1662-hooters-girl_zps67101b57.jpg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem (Jan 30, 2014)

Well I made one but it sounds like a bleat call. Ahhhhhhhhhh @BrentWin


----------

